# looking for new smallie patterns



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

any one got any patterns for smallies I've had good luck with clousers but that was in the river this year I'm going to fish the creeks never tried it with any pursistance so this years the year


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I've had success with a Cooper (Tap, Devil) Bug. http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=6683


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The most productive flies in a certain stream will be based on the main forage in those streams, Eastern Ohio is typically shallow, pothole streams with lots of slate bottoms, so the Hellgramite/Crayfish pattterns would be the best, but some of those streams are clay bottom based with mud and silt, in that case, the minnow and leech patterns will work best.

My best overall smallmouth patterns would be in this order,

Murreys Hellgramite #10
Clouser minnow (Grey over White) #6
Chartreuse Sneaky Pete #8
any variety of Crayfish patterns
Black Leech #8
Olive Wooley Bugger #10

If you want specific patterns, I can come up with those too , just let me know.

Salmonid


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I use a Clouser Minnow in Smallmouth Bass colors also a Blacknose Dace made with marabou and last but not least is a Clouser Crayfish. I use a moss green furry foam for the back and head, seems to work better for me on the creek I fish.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

what are smallmouth bass colors


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I use white for the belly then a small bunch of black and olive for the back.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Another good pattern, providing you have the actual fish in your waterways, is the black-nose dace. Have several waterway around central ohio with them and always do well with the fly.


----------



## Brehm Boy (Jan 9, 2005)

-small and medium popers
-silver/grey clouser
-brown clouser or creyfish pattern
-green,black, or brown woolybugger
-Murdler patterns sometimes work. Top water or submerged
-hoppers
-The new Gel minnows. (Just came out in fly fishing catologs) 
-Any small streamers with lots of mylar.
-Caught my biggest bass on a #6 or #5 gold bead purple wooly buggar bouncein it along the bottom.
-bluegill streamers are deadly in farm ponds
-Black or brown stonefly nymphs between #8 and #16 sounds about right
Can't think of any other patterns of the top of my head. Try usein the lightest leader possible to entice more strikes. Good luck


----------



## chanthony45 (Aug 10, 2005)

crayfish patterns work awesome on the scioto. I've created my own and they've doen awesome. My gallery has a pic of my crayfish flies if you want an idea of what they look like.


----------



## bigwoody (Aug 30, 2005)

I caught a nice Smallie, 2 pound range on the Tusc using a black streamer. Also had some luck using a streamer with a twister tail on Sunday. 
On another note, for some reason my account was disabled, so I am logged in on a new name, my old account was photoman213. Thanks to every one that really gives a crap...just a note!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

BF,
Salmonid mentioned Sneaky Petes....I LOVE this pattern for both sm bass & lm bass. At times, be aggressive with it. Occasionally I will let it sit, then "strip & rip"...that will make it do an erratic dive & can be deadly. The Sneaky Pete is absolutely 1 of my "go-to" flies.
Mike


----------

